# MOVED: Buy a Kindle eBook, win an IPAD2



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic has been moved to Apple devices (iPad, iPhone, iPod...).

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=74819.0


----------

